# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Christmass special

## Stanislaw

Please post a short list of your favourite Short christamass stories.
Please number your choices from 1-10, and please choose no more than ten...but no less than one  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> Please post a short list of your favourite Short christamass stories.
> Please number your choices from 1-10, and please choose no more than ten...but no less than one


I can't think of any, but how about the Script from "A Charlie Brown Christmas"?

----------


## Jester

the night before christmas,
and a christmas carol
and how the grinch stole christmas
and theres one about a boy and spider webs on a tree
and theres one about the letters from santa and a kid back and forth through out the year
thats all i can think of at the moment

----------


## subterranean

Whats the purpose Stan?

----------


## Basil

Obviously, this is not a short story, but I really like the poem "Burning the Christmas Greens" by William Carlos Williams

----------


## Scheherazade

The only thing I can think of is Anderson's 'The Little Match Girl'... It would be nice if we could find these on the net... Otherwise, it will be difficult to trace them one by one in the Libraries...

----------


## rocksea

Home Alone movies are nice christmas stories hehe,,

----------


## Stanislaw

> Whats the purpose Stan?


Well we could compare them, kinda like a christmass special book club for christmass.

My List (for Now)
1. Christmass without Rodney
2. Garfield christmass
3. How the grinch stole christmass


Thats about all the names I can remember now.

----------


## Scheherazade

How long should the stories be max??

----------


## Stanislaw

I am thinking less than 100 pages.

----------


## Taliesin

Tove Jannson's "Troll winter" 

Not strictly about Christmas, but about winter. Still, it's good.

----------


## subterranean

Well I dont know any Xmas story...

----------


## Stanislaw

common now you must have heard atleast 1...  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

that girl who sells matches...?

----------


## The_Anachronist

aww the little match girl makes me feel soooo sad! I had this cassette recording of it when i was about 9 and i used to listen to it all the time...the narrators voice was sooo squeaky and high pitched and the little match girl sounded like she was in such dispair...it used to scare me. Just thought i'd share that....

Oh and I had this christmas story about these two little girls who always went past the toyshop and wanted this doll..and all the toys were magic...I can't remember the name though...pants.

----------


## Jester

i loved the nutcracker, always have... listen to it at least once a year....

love your new avatar cap'n

----------


## Stanislaw

Thank you Jester!

just thought of another:
4. snoopy's christmas

----------


## subterranean

I dont know that Snoopy celebrates Xmas...

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Garfield's Xmas is the greatest ever.

----------


## Stanislaw

> I dont know that Snoopy celebrates Xmas...


You know the one with snoopy and the red baron...

----------

